# Fna



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

This morning I had my first ever appt with my ENTspecialist, he felt my swollen nodule and sent me for a biopsy, he has booked me in for an appt next Tuesday for my results, my question is, if they found something serious, would they contact me sooner or leave my to come In next week as normal? Also I did try and ask if he personally think its something serious and he said I don't think so, I'm scared to go back next week and they tell me I have cancer :-( some positive answers would really cheer me up


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't read anything into anything. I didn't hear back that quickly and assumed it was good news. However, I still ended up needing to have my nodule removed. Even a malignant FNA doesn't always prompt medical professionals to act fast. They do everything on their own time!

Just try to distract yourself over the next few days.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it depends on the surgeon.

That is, left untreated, thyroid cancer can be serious. But it is exceptionally slow growing and easily treatable, so it's generally not considered ultra-serious or emergent.

I had my biopsy on a Friday and was told the results would be back in a week. He called on Tuesday to tell me it was cancer.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I had my biopsy on a Thursday, and the ENT's nurse called me on Tuesday to tell me everything was ok, but he wanted to see me. Went in Thursday and found out it didn't show cancer, but it did present as a follicular nodule but pathology listed it as inconclusive (couldn't say it was cancerous, couldn't say it wasn't) and he wanted me to wait 4 months and repeat the FNA.

Don't stress. I know it's scary to think it's cancerous but if it is, it is very slow growing and very treatable. Hang in there.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did any of you's have any symptoms? I have a largish nodule you can see it and not hard, thanks for the replies &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My nodules were visible. But, as far as symptoms go...that's very hard to comment on because many of us have autoimmune disorders (which often go hand in hand with thyroid cancer). The symptoms are often more associated with the autoimmune condition and not the cancer.

Many who did not have autoimmune issues had/have no symptoms.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I was going to say the same thing Joplin just said. My nodules are very small, can't see them or feel them.

As far as symptoms, I have two other autoimmunes that cause some of the same symptoms, so I can't say either. I will say two things that have developed since I started growing the nodules are a chronic dry cough and sometimes I will go a couple of days feeling like I have a little lump in my throat.

Again, could be attributed to my other autoimmunes. Sorry, I'm sure someone will come along that doesn't have other autoimmunes that can offer you more.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

No thank you's all do much, as you can probley tell, I am not to knowledgable on thyroid problems, I don't think I have been tested for auto diseases either, I just got 3 results from bloods as all normal, and then my ultrasound and my biopsy today,


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a nodule you could feel (and I could see it, although nobody else could!) and no symptoms whatso. No autoimmune stuff going on, that I knew about anyway. It took some weeks to get the results of the FNAs back, but I'm in the UK so it looks like you're going to avoid that sort of wait, anyway.

Just one warning, FNAs can sometimes be a little inconclusive, which is why I ended up having 3!


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, how did everything go after finding out your results? Like the next steps? Reason I'm asking as I'm in the UK too and don't have much faith in the nhs, I work with people doing palitive care and most of my clients are dying from cancer, tha ms why I'm so freaked out x


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

After 6 months in the NHS, and 3 FNAs, I went private (thank heavens for BUPA!). I had a partial thyroidectomy within 2 weeks of my private appointment with ENT surgeon. Then they took the rest of it out when they realised that it was dodgy.

BUT, and it's a big but, even after 6 months it hadn't even got round to spreading to the other side of my thyroid, never mind any further. I didn't have to have any further treatment and now, a year down the line (pretty much to the day) I probably feel better than I have in years!

Only a tiny proportion of nodules are dodgy. I was unlucky. That doesn't mean that you are going to be. Whenever anyone looked at my nodule they said "it looks dodgy!". That doesn't seem to be what they are saying to you.

I have to agree, it completely wrecked any faith I might have had in the NHS. They made me feel like a hypochondriac. I really wanted to go back after diagnosis and say "I told you so!" Which is childish, I know, but irresistible.

Please try not to worry - I think the figure they quoted me was 95% of them are fine.

I'll be thinking of you - do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh I see, Well I have no idea how long it's been there I just noticed it about 7-8 weeks ago and I also felt like I was a hypochondriac! Kept telling me cause I'm 22 it's a good factor when I have read so many stories about younger people having thyroid cancer and I almost felt like I knew more than this crap gp, I as my ultrasound and went for my results and her basically saying she doesn't know what's next for me, and that she was trying to get advice via email with a surgeon? I even knew from researching it that I needed a FNA as my nodule is over 1cm (2.1x1.1) I think; they really are a joke I would rather pay to see somebody who knows what they are doing, I only had a baby 7 months ago and I was feeling really down about how they don't seem to care, saying that this ENT seems like he knows what he's doing so should be grateful I got refered, and yes deinetly I will post when I get my results, lets hope it's nothing serious as I am a worrier lol x


----------

